# USB IrDA Dongle auslesen



## Zed (29. Nov 2008)

Morgen Leute,

mir ist eine lustige Idee gekommen die ich gern verwirklichen würde. Und zwar möchte ich mir eine Software schreiben die ich per Fernbedienung bedienen kann.

Ich hab hier noch einen alten IrDA Dongel der mit USB an den Rechner angeschlossen ist. Der Dongel wird von Windows erkannt und sitzt im Gerätemanager unter Infrarotgeräte -> SigmaTel USB-IrDA-Dongle

Meine Frage ist wie kann ich die Signale auslesen die am Dongle ankommen? Lese ich dazu den USB Port aus oder lese ich eher das Gerät aus. Hab im Internet schon bissel rumgeschaut aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden. 


Gruß
zed


----------



## Gast2 (29. Nov 2008)

Moin,



			
				Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage ist wie kann ich die Signale auslesen die am Dongle ankommen?



Schritt 1 - API für Dein Dongle organisieren (dürfte der Hersteller haben)
Schritt 2 - JNI schreiben um auf die DLL's von Deinem Dongle zugreifen zu können
Schritt 3 - Verzweifeln
Schritt 4 - freuen das die erste Taste funktioniert   

hand, mogel


----------



## Zed (1. Dez 2008)

Nach ein wenig Recherche bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das, meine Idee mit der Hardware nicht realisierbar ist. 

Der USB-Dongle benutzt das IrDA 1.1 Protokoll. Keine mir bekannte Fernbedinung benutzt dieses Protokoll. So wird eine Kommunikation mit dem USB-Dongle und einer Fernbedinung nie Zustande kommen.

Was mögliche wäre ist mittels .Net Compact Framework eine IrDA Verbindung zu einem Irda Gerät wie z.B. PDA, Handy zu realisieren. Was aber wegen Handshake und erstmaligen Verbindungsaufbau für eine Fernbedinung einfach ätzend ist. Ich will doch nicht warten bis ich eine Verbindung aufgebaut habe um einen Befehl abzuschicken. Dies lösung würde evtl. mit bluetooth oder W-Lan Sinn ergeben die keine Sichtverbindung benötigen. 

Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen einen IR- Empfänger (consumer IR) mit Rs232 Anschluss zu bauen. Leider musste ich mir eine Rs232 Pic Karte besorgen da Gigabyte es für nötig gehalten hat meinen R232 Anschluss bei Mainborad wegzulassen. 

Kostenpunkt etwa 10€ Karte mit Versand 12€
Bauteile für IR-Empfänger ca. 5 Euro
http://www.ocinside.de/html/ir_receiver/solder_lowcost_ir_receiver_d.html


----------



## Gast2 (1. Dez 2008)

Moin,



			
				Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen einen IR- Empfänger (consumer IR) mit Rs232 Anschluss zu bauen. Leider musste ich mir eine Rs232 Pic Karte besorgen da Gigabyte es für nötig gehalten hat meinen R232 Anschluss bei Mainborad wegzulassen.


nicht nur Giga-Byte ... das machen irgendwie inzwischen alle Hersteller ... obwohl RS232/RS485 die billigste Kommunikation zwischen 2 Geräten ist



> Kostenpunkt etwa 10€ Karte mit Versand 12€
> Bauteile für IR-Empfänger ca. 5 Euro
> http://www.ocinside.de/html/ir_receiver/solder_lowcost_ir_receiver_d.html


den habe ich mir vor Monaten auch mal bestellt - funktionierte aber nicht ... ich weis jetzt nicht ob mein Löter da was falsch gemacht hat ... mit einem USB-RS232-Adapter funktionieren die Geräte eh nicht - kann also sein das das mit der PCI-karte auch nicht funktioniert ... habe mir daher von Ocinside das USB-Teil bestellt (nicht für Vista geeignet [war auch klar!]) ... mit der orginalen Software unter WiXP funktioniert es (hat meine Frau also richtig gelötet ) ... bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen jetzt da weiter zu machen - Zeit ist Geld und Konto ist leer

hand, mogel


----------



## Zed (1. Dez 2008)

Beim einlesen in das Thema bin ich auch irgendwo drauf gestoßen das ein RS232 IR-Empfänger nicht mit einem USB auf RS232 Adapter zusammenarbeitet. Es liegt an der USB Schnittstelle aber wo es genau hackt weiß ich nicht. 

Ich hatte mal genau den IR-Empfänger vor Jahren an meinem alten Rechner auf der RS232 am laufen und es hat funktioniert. Also denke ich mal das dies mit der PCI Karte auch tun wird. Ich hab mich bewusst für die Variante über RS232 entschieden da ich selber Software zum ansteuern des IR-Empängers basteln möchte und eine Seriele Schnittstelle ist recht simpel zum auslesen. Ich hatte Bedenken das der USB IR evtl. wieder als irda Gerät unter Windows anmeldet. USB braucht auch immer irgendwelche Treiber. Da ich Vista nutze wollte ich um Treiber mal nen dicken Bogen machen

Was ich mir vorgestelle ist ein Dienst in Windows der die Signale der Fernbedinung interpretiert und Sachen PC-Aus, Laustärke unabhängig von verwendeten Programmen reguliert. Dazu soll der Dienst Programme starten können die sich dann evtl per TCP an den Dienst anmelden und der Dienst soll dann spezielle Befehle direkt an die Anwendung weiterleiten. 

Bin nämlich gerade dran eine MediaLibrary in Java zu Implementieren die ich gern per Fernbedienung steuern möchte zur Zeit ist der geplante Funktionsumfang nur Musik was ich aber irgendwan mal auf Videos und Webradio erweitern möchte. Aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik ^^ Erstmal die Fernbedinung zum laufen bringen.


----------

